# Hunting Camp Pictures



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

A friend and I are more than likely going to buy a small piece of land in West Central Alabama this year, with plans of building a Cabin on it. I have alot of ideas, but would love to see some pictures of some of your Hunting Camps, to learn more and get some other/new ideas. Exterior, Interior, Outside View pretty much anything you got. We also plan to have a good size pole barn to dry some cut timber for interior, parking, storage and cleaning area. 

Personally, I would like to have a hillside location with a good distanceview. 

If you have any pictures of your hunting club camphouse or your cabin, please post some of them, and add as much dialog as you will or choose to. 

Happy New Year.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't have any pictures but I like Woodys place with a mobile home on it. With all the repos going on right now you could get a good deal on one for sure. I also understand the desire to build something custom though.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I already have most of the materials. I have disassembled an large barn north of Greenville Al. and the exterior will be the same roughcut Heartpine 1x12as was the siding on the barn. It amazes me how good that wood is, it was milled over 80 years ago and still straight and still heavy, and looks great. What makes that old stuff so durable and as good of wood as it is? 

My cabin will be somewhere around 1100 sq. ft. and the interior will be milled from local timber on or close to the property we end up with. 

We plan on building the pole barn first, and using it for simplehousing until one or both of the cabins are dried in.


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Garbo. I know you have some building experince under your belt but that hart pine and the cheep nails made today are not very compatible. I would invest in a framing gun. Pas Load makes some that work off battery and CO2 cartridge. Just a thought...................


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

pole barn kit from pensacola salvage would be a good start, once the poles are level and set, just start laying boards into place with their welded framing. Put a couple up using this andput a couple up doingall of the framing ourselves, their system takes so much less time and much simpler, and cheaper.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *KPL (1/1/2009)*Garbo. I know you have some building experince under your belt but that hart pine and the cheep nails made today are not very compatible. I would invest in a framing gun. Pas Load makes some that work off battery and CO2 cartridge. Just a thought...................


*Thanks, I have got a borrowed butaine Framing gun lined up. Glad you mentioned it. I also wouldn't want hammer marks in that good looking wood. *

*Thanks for the tip. *


----------



## blackwater (Apr 14, 2008)

Fixed pix... 



> Here are a few of my camp pics. I will find and submit better ones later


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Gots to have you a good cast iron wood stove.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Fixed pix....

More of a campground for us but we still










call it the camp. Here you go.














































And last, a view from my tree stand.


----------



## bigblue98 (Oct 6, 2007)

Fixed pix

Heres a few from my land. Only go up thee a few times a year.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Pictures, and thanks for sharing. 

Any others?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

It's hard to beat the price of a steel building and you can face it any way you want inside and out. Sorry, no pics as the computer I'm using is new and I haven't moved over the pictures yet.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.

Any others?


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats a FINE camphouse !!!!:usaflag:bowdown


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are some of my most recent camp pictrues...

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/100_0025_9.jpg">


<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/100_0043_12.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/100_0013_8.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/100_0038_13.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/P1170032.jpg">

Thats a good lookin camp you got there ironman!!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Curtis, 

Here are some pics of our farm house over north of Panama City. This particular house is located on about 100 acres and it is about a 15 minute drive to the larger parcel ofland (creek property) that we hunt. We have a smaller cabin at thecreek property but I do not have any pictures of it. We do shoot doves and quailat the farm but that is about it. There are some deer there but we mostly deer hunt at the creek property. There a 2 acre (+/-) pond that has some pretty good fishing. I hope these help and please let me know if you have any questions. If we are ever both in Panama City at the same time I would be more than happy to show our place.

Front view of "farm" house.










Great room pics.




























Kitchen view. The large island is great for the Thanksgiving feast and other festivities. There is a bedroom and bath on each side of the kitchen.










Cooking shed. You can just barely make it out to the right of the house. Not the best pic. You can see the dove field though the cooking shed.










Views of the pond.



















Play area for the younger crowd.










I hope these give you some ideas that you have not already thought about.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

We are in the process of moving right now:


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

Our camp is located between Brewton and Andalusia on the Conecuh River. It is a 3 bedroom two bath with a great room/kitchen and a wrap around porch. Roughly 1800 sq. ft.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Might be a little extravagent but.......




























Not mine but wishin it was!


----------

